# Model Power/MRC's N Scale USRA 2-8-2 Mikado w/Sound. Unboxing Pics



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

The mailman delivered a new train. Here are some pics of the unboxing. The train is the new N scale metal USRA 2-8-2 Mikado with a standard tender made by Model Power/MRC. It comes with or without decoders. The version I got is with a factory installed sound decoder and speaker in the tender. Model Power is now owned by MRC and they have made this model a sweet little train with many upgrades and improvements. Some of the details for this 2015 version include:

- Metal Boiler for added traction
- Electrical pickup - two tender axles and all driver axles
- DCC Installed - Four wires have been run into the tender, two from the driver pickups and two to the motor for the sound decoder
- Magnetic couple ready
- Die-Cast Metal Boiler, Cylinders & Frame
- Knuckle Coupler Equipped
- Improved Electrical Pick-up, including:
- NEW Tender Pick-ups
- NEW Pilot Truck Pick-up
- NEW Improved Driver Wiper Pick-ups
- Traction-Tire Equipped for Extra Pulling Power
- NEW Notched Driver Axle
- NEW Golden White LED Lighting
- NEW Full DCC Compatibility-Featuring Pilot Light Wiring in Tender
- Precision Brass Fly-Wheel and Worm Gear
- Superior Painting and Authentic Schemes
- Separately Applied Details
- Road Name Specific Details (Trailing Truck/Tender) although this is an undercorated version. This will eventually have Denver & Salt Lake markings. 

DCC & Sound Information:

- The decoder is an MRC 1956
- Dual Mode - Operates in DC & DCC
- 16 Bit Sound - Volume Control
- Back EMF Load Control
- Pilot Light Operation
- Auto Brake sound Feature w/Brake Activation
- Choose from 17 Whistles w/Individual Volume & Rate Control
- Choose from 8 Bells w/Individual Volume & Rate Control
- Choose from 10 Chuffs w/Individual Volume & Rate Control
- Prototypical Non-Articulated Sound
- Individual Sounds
- VOLUME CONTROL FOR ALL THE FOLLOWING AND MORE!...
- Brake Squeal - Air Release - Blower Hiss - Water Injector - Coupling - Water Filling - Rail Clack

It set me back $210 and is well worth it. 

Are you ready for the pictures now? Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not a fan of the Mikado class, but that is a very beautifully detailed model, are you going to detail it yourself by any chance, since its unlettered?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's exquisite detail for such a small scale!


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Cannon, the plan is to letter and number it as a D&SL railroad "Mike" then weather it up.


----------



## Cannon0006 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, then I'd love to see a finished shot then :3


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice looking model. The coal in the tender looks real. How's does it run and how many cars will it pull?


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

bpiperjr said:


> Nice looking model. The coal in the tender looks real. How's does it run and how many cars will it pull?


It runs like a dream, sounds great, and programmed easily without a hitch. It didn't sputter, shake, or wobble in any way. At slow speed it seemed very prototypical and smooth and had a nice top end speed as well. I only have a one level layout and 34 cars. It pulled them all without effort. I am sure it would pull twice that or more even with a hill. This loco is a puller for sure. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

man thats a pretty steamer !


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*Just think, a few years ago Model Power stuff.........*

............was considered junk and low end. Not anymore. I'm in O scale but I can appreciate a nicely done model in any scale.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.

Peter


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet. Please post pictures of it on your layout.


----------



## SteamQLD87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Any issue with running her on DC?
I got me one of the pacifics and it failed after 10 mins. :-(


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

I only have dcc. Never tried it on dc. 

I will get a pic up on the layout after I get home from holiday vacation.

Merry Christmas all y'all.


----------

